# Text verschwommen/Photoshop 7.0



## tctctc (19. April 2004)

Wenn ich mit Text in Photoshop 7.0 arbeite, erhalte ich die Schrift unkonturiert und verschwommen, auch im Ausdruck. Die Schärfe-Werkzeuge helfen nicht. Kennt das jemand?

VG tctctc


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. April 2004)

Tritt das Probem grundsätlich oder nur bei bestimmten Schriften auf?

Ist die Schrift vorher grerastert worden?

Die Ursachen können hier sehr vielfältig sein, das einfachste wäre einmal eine PSD zu erhalten und am besten ( wenn keine kommerzielle) die Schriftart auch 
( als ZIPARCHIV ) um dfas Problem genauer zu sehen.


----------



## tctctc (19. April 2004)

Hallo Thomas, ich hab eine kleine PSD angehängt! VG tctctc


----------



## ShadowMan (19. April 2004)

Hi!

Hab mir das gerade mal angeschaut. Liegt wahrscheinlich einfach nur daran, das die Schrift viel zu klein ist und das PS kein Vektorgrafikprogramm ist.

Aber zum Lösungsvorschlag:

Erhöhe doch einfach mal die Auflösung wenn du ein neues Bild erstellst. Versuchs einfach mal mit 300 Pixel/Inch. Das ist die "normale" Druckauflösung soweit ich weiss.

Kannst es auch direkt in deinem Dokument ändern unter: Bild -> Bildgröße.
Wichtig ist das es Pixel/Inch sind. Bei Pixel/cm sinds nur 118 


Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## tctctc (19. April 2004)

Vielen Dank, auf die dpi hab ich gar nicht geachtet, das wirds wohl sein!
VG tctctc


----------

